# HP p410i Smart Array Raid Controller Card Problem



## ShyRain (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi ,
I am trying to install FreeBSD8.2 to *HP Proliant DL580 g7 server*. 
But this server has got *HP p410i Smart Array Raid Controller Card* and harddisks are on this card, not connect with sata.
FreeBSD can't recognize harddisks and can't start to installation.
In addition I try to FreeBSD 8.2, 9.1 and this release bootonly isos but result is alwalys same, I attach screenshots have u got any idea?

In addition I installed RedHat 6.3 and then try to FreeBSD install over RedHat.


----------



## User23 (Jan 9, 2013)

The controller should be supported by ciss driver
http://www.FreeBSD.org/cgi/man.cgi?...=FreeBSD+8.0-RELEASE&arch=default&format=html

So the Generic kernel should recognize it.


----------

